# Syndication Exoclick



## wombat1953 (Jan 2, 2012)

I seem to ahve been infetced with some spyware. When I attempt to visit certain sites I have visited before I get redirected to a site which my virus scanner, FS, stops me from going to as it is dangerous. It seems to be casued by Syndocation Exoclick. I ahve tried running superantispy and malawarebytes but with no effect. How can I get rid of it please?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Please review the information below and open a new thread in the malware forum:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------

